# Reviews for Tru Ball HT and/or Sweet Spot?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking for reviews on the Tru Ball HT and/or Sweet Spot. Considering these two as I switch to back tension.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Myself included.


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

I have shot the sweetspot a little bit and I like it a lot. I think that you would do well with this release. No experience with the HT.
I did just receive my Inside/Out. I really like the adjustability to minimize torque on the D-Loop/string. The release characteristics do change a little bit as you rotate the head but it is not much. I personally really like the clicker on it. It allows me to stage the release and then start the release motion.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bought the sweet spot. i think i'm really gonna like it so far.


----------



## jimmypoole (Dec 11, 2011)

been shooting the ultra 3 sweetspot since they first came out, i think it's the best back tension release out, especially with the safety


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sweetspot was working fine...until i let it slip out of my hand and crash into the concrete block wall. still worked but broke a piece off the head. sent it back to tru ball but in typical USPS style, it hasn't arrived there yet.


----------

